

Ask HN: Any designers here in for a rushjob on a fun project ? - jacquesm

I'm busy with something that will hopefully go live tomorrow and make a splash.<p>One problem is I need a logo and a site design, if anybody here feels like doing something inspired then please let me know.
======
spicyj
You don't have a site design for a site that you're launching tomorrow?

~~~
jacquesm
That's what it says doesn't it :) ?

Trust me, not everything can be planned, in this particular case the question
whether or not the thing was doable was only apparent today, and six days ago
I didn't know I was going to do this at all.

All will be revealed tomorrow.

It's going to be a long night.

------
jacquesm
Several good designers have responded in the last hour, one is already making
a sketch, I think the job will get done, and hopefully in time.

Thanks to everyone that took an interest, HN is quite amazing.

------
geoffw8
Make sure you update us, I want to see what it is...

~~~
jacquesm
send me an email I'll give you a preview

~~~
bemmu
Thanks for the preview. I think it will turn out to be time well spent.

------
eru
What happened? Is it `tomorrow' already in your time zone?

~~~
jeroen
It's close to 18:00 in his (and my) timezone.

~~~
jacquesm
it's live:

<http://www.reocities.com/>

------
joshuarr
This is hilarious. I wanna see what it is too.

------
cousin_it
I'd really like to see what you're up to!

------
morphir
Let us hear how big the splash got.

~~~
jacquesm
Hey, for all I know it will be a 'splat'. But it's definitely worth a try.

